# Dutch Oven People-Look Here



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

Here is a recipe book in PDF I found for Dutch Oven camp cooking, check it out:

[url="http://www.camp-cook.com/pos...www.camp-cook.com/postings/Recipe_Roundup.pdf


----------



## gamechaser (Mar 16, 2008)

That is quite the compilation. Thanks for the link!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That link is a great find! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

printing it out now Thanks a bunch you can never have to many dutch oven recipies


----------

